# Sand Dome heights of 2-8-0 & K-27



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Help!!! 

I am in the process of building a Sand Bin. More specifically, I am constructing the framework, sand hopper, and associated piping for gravity feed of the sand. What I need to know is the height from the bottom of the loco's drive wheels to the top of the sand dome on a Bachmann 2-8-0 and Bachmann K-27. Need to make sure I get the hopper and piping to a correct height above the loco/ sand dome.

Any help is most certainly appreciated.

tbug


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Sand Dome heights of 2-8-0 & K-27*

The East Broad Top Sandhouse has a smaller version of a water tank spout. My EBT #15 stands about 7" from top of rails to top of sand dome(s). 










http://www.spikesys.com/EBT/Tour/sandhse.html


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Sand Dome heights of 2-8-0 & K-27*

I get 7 inches on the K27 and 6 inches on the 4-6-0 Anniversary edition; don't have access to the 2-8-0.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, that helps a great deal. I will get some pic's up of the hopper and fill tube later this week. Dead in my tracks today as I cannot find the flat brass stock desired. Should find it tomorrow. If all goes well, I might even get a coat of primer on too!

tbug


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

tbug,

I'll measure my Connie in the morning. OK?


----------

